# Our puppy Lunda (is she panda)



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

So me and my partner fell in love with our GSD puppy, we picked her up a couple of days ago.

The trusted breeder told me she is rare but I didn't realise how rare until reading the forums. But is she panda ? Does anyone else have a panda gsd? 

Her temperament is amazing, very social, I'm amazed she can hold her bladder all night from 9pm to 6am even though I took her out twice in the night she didn't pee until 6am... almost potty trained after 2 days, one error today when our cat scared her a little.

I have attached a picture, she is beautiful and is full pedigree, kennel club registered with full papers and family history to prove it.

I have attached some pictures (I think they worked)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If she is a Panda you should be able to trace her ancestry back to the original dog with the mutation. If you can't, then it's possible she is a spontaneous mutation and can have that tested as well. 

My guess is that another dog got the female and the breeder either does not know or is lying and passing her off as purebred. Dogs can have multiple fathers in one litter. 

But oh my goodness!!! That is pure cuteness in a picture!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous but I'm not seeing a purebred regardless of coloring. What kennel club is she registered with?


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.sharlilgsd.com/

Sharlil German Shepherds, the breeder told me the Panda gene came from her father.

The paperwork states she has been DNA tested with her parents


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie! Had a panda she was all black with white speckles and a priest collar as well as brown stenciling on her feet. Her litter mate had the priest collar some white hairs and the brown penciling.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful puppy!The dogs on the website you linked don't look like Gsds at all.They look mixed.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I "think" and perhaps I am wrong, that this is a breeder who is breeding for color, not conformation or temperment. 

I think perhaps they are GSD, but not necessarily a great example of...

Gribby, just a heads up I am by no means talking bad about your pup who is obviously very gorgeous. But I think some of the issue is color has taken 1st spot with this breeder and the rest is kind of in the wind.

Regardless, he's a lovely pup and I'm sure he will be a great companion for you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You are in the UK? I don't know if any Panda shepherds have been exported to the UK for breeding. I think there are only two kennels in the US that have verified Panda shepherds, and the breeders keep track of where the dogs go, and which ones are bred. 

If your pup is indeed a Panda, you should have a pedigree that goes back to the original Panda. To me this puppy looks like a mix. Do you have pedigrees for the parents?


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages. 

She is a fast learner and a lovely dog we are both really happy with her and she loves her cuddles.

The breeder seemed to absolutely love her German Shepherds and is also a dog groomer by trade.

Maybe colour is top priority, I think your right.. but I got to meet both parents with lovely temperaments.

Not your typical GSD looks but lovely family pet nonetheless.


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi yes I'm from the UK.

I have the full five generation family tree and the breeder mentioned that panda GSD are bred in the US and she is very rare.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I looked at the website as well. Those look like collie/GSD mixes, at best. I'm sorry, but I don't think you have a true Panda, or a true GSD


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Regardless of what anyone's opinion on lineage....

WELCOME! She's super cute and I look forward to seeing her grow.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

the pedigree should show Lewcinkas Franka v Phenom CD TC Lewcinka's Franka von Phenom


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whether the dog is pure shepherd or not, there is a lot of shepherd in there, and the temperament, troubles, health, training, nutrition, and all the rest ought to be pretty close to what we have here. So, welcome aboard, and it will be interesting to watch your dog mature.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy cute! I agree with the others, unfortunately from the website it looks as though they're breeding mixes, so it's extremely unlikely she's a panda. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:welcome:

Congrats on adding Lunda to your family!! She is a gorgeous pup!! :wub: I look forward to more updates as she grows. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cute mixed breed puppy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome! Very cool!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I swear that muzzle reminds me so much of Bear!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome. Gorgeous pup no matter what color.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is beautiful, welcome to the forum


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the welcome .

She's getting on very well at home. Slept for nine hours last night with no potty breaks and started to explore the garden a little more  

Will update a couple more photos as she grows


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

Luna at 12 weeks


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is so stinking cute! Don't know what color or anything, but she is adorable! And oh so fluffy!


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

She gets so much attention. We sat at the pub for an hour today and I had 10+ people tell me how beautiful she is. I'm truely lucky


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

gorgeous pup - looks like a farm-dog collie cross


----------



## Gribby (Apr 28, 2015)

100% confirmed she is full pedigree KC registered German Shepherd Dog DNA tests prove this.

Breeder also confirmed she is Panda and the Panda gene comes from her father.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She chose the right home! It's clear you are enjoying every minute with her. Congrats on a fine pup!


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

Congrats! Very pretty dog. Roger


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is beautiful! We will, of course, require many, many more pictures. Looking forward to watching her grow. Welcome to you and Luna!


----------

